# I want to breed



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

i have 4 reds and 2 caribe all 8 inches with lots of bulk in a 125 long... IWANT TO PUT THEM INTO BREEDING

What is the sure fire way to make them want to do the nasty...
please be very specific


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I highly doubt there's a "sure fire way" to get them into breeding...

Here ya go, NIKE - work your magic









*_Moved to Breeding Discussion_*


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

like judazzz has stated there is no forsure way







but you can just try to recreate the rainy season, in which they tend to breed. this means that when it rains there is surface splashing/movement on the water surface. so by droping the water level a few inches will help with the splashing. feed 2-3 times a day very small portions so you see the food disapear almost instantly. keep water tempiture at 81-82 deg. do weekly water changes of atleast 25-30 gal and keep the tank area free from as much trafic as possible, meaning try not and play with the tank, rearange things plants etc. give them some space and keep the lights down to a minimum. all these things could help out to incourage them to breed, but they still have to have the sparks







and this is totally up to them. with keeping on top of water changes and feedings you possible could have breeding take place. good luck dude


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

NIKE said:


> like judazzz has stated there is no forsure way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what does the water changes do?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > like judazzz has stated there is no forsure way
> ...


 it is cleaning your tank







j/k

and it is also letting your p's no that they will have 7 sleeps till you stick your mitts in their tank, and they have time to


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

NIKE said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > NIKE said:
> ...


 lol


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Try lighting some candles next to the tank. Get em in the mood ya know maybe give em some wine


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

lol!


----------

